# Bhyve and Legacy BIOS



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 10, 2020)

Many OSes out there still only boot with Legacy BIOS and some of them need Legacy BIOS to boot the installer but the installed system could deal with UEFI just fine. I found Bhyve's uefi-csm to be unreliable. The only way to boot Legacy BIOS required OSes reliably is to use grub2-bhyve. The usage of grub2-bhyve is reasonable now [for me], it's a very powerful tool indeed!

All of my Debian/Devuan guests installed with MSDOS partition table (no EFI at all) and worked fine with grub2-bhyve. They booted faster compared when I still using `loader="uefi"` and setup them with EFI support.


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 10, 2020)

Unfortunately, sysutils/grub2-bhyve currently has no maintainer 






						FreshPorts -- sysutils/grub2-bhyve: Grub-emu loader for bhyve
					

GNU GRUB is a multiboot boot loader.  It was derived from GRUB, the GRand Unified Bootloader, which was originally designed and implemented by Erich Stefan Boleyn.  This port builds the grub-bhyve binary, allowing booting of non-FreeBSD operating systems in bhyve.




					www.freshports.org


----------



## Mjölnir (Aug 11, 2020)

According to the number of your posts about bhyve'ing and jail'ing, you're the 1st suspect to take that.    Come on, grow with the mission!


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 11, 2020)

mjollnir said:


> According to the number of your posts about bhyve'ing and jail'ing, you're the 1st suspect to take that.    Come on, grow with the mission!


I could be porter but can't be developer! It seemed the developer of it just updated it to build with newer tools but not actually maintain it anymore:









						GitHub - grehan-freebsd/grub2-bhyve
					

Contribute to grehan-freebsd/grub2-bhyve development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




It seemed to be not patched for the latest Grub2 BootHole, too.


----------

